# Ariens 28" Deluxe 921030 missing axle c-clip



## JayPaul (Dec 6, 2015)

Hello everyone. I just got a new 921030, I was getting it ready for this season by doing:

1. Replaced metal sliders with Ariens poly
2. Adjust the case and sliders to prevent auto turn issues
3. Remove wheels, coat axles with antisieze

Step 3 is where I ran into a problem. One side was different than the other. Each side has the push on retainers, but only one side had the C-Clip retainer that sits behind the outer push on retainer.

Is this normal? Should I get another? Are the outer retainers strong enough to retain the wheel?

Thanks


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

JayPaul said:


> Hello everyone. I just got a new 921030, I was getting it ready for this season by doing:
> 
> 1. Replaced metal sliders with Ariens poly
> 2. Adjust the case and sliders to prevent auto turn issues
> ...


Yes it is normal for my machine. The parts manual shows the C clip on one side only. I confirmed this with my dealer too.

Coating the wheel axles with anti-seize will probably work fine, but in my experience it reacts poorly with water and balls up and makes a mess. I prefer the water resistant grease. On the wheel to hub interface for my car the silicone dielectric grease resists heat and is unaffected by water where anti-seize is not as effective and just makes a mess. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Anti-seize is best used for static close tolerance situations like threads.
Like Town mentions it's not a good choice for stuff that's exposed to the elements as it dries out and flakes off and doesn't have water resistance.

Marine grease or my lube of choice, Mobil 1 synthetic bearing grease IMHO would be a much better choice that will protect your parts better and longer.


----------



## JayPaul (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks!!!

Wonder why the c-clip is only supposed to be on one side??


----------



## JayPaul (Dec 6, 2015)

Thank you. I redid the job, wiping off the antiseize and applying a nice thin coat of Mobil 1 synthetic bearing grease.

FYI: I realized why there is only one C-Clip. The right side (non-chute side) axle slides off of the inner axle. That C-clip prevents lateral movement. The other side is fixed, so no need for that C-Clip, as you only need to retain the wheel, not the axle as well. Hope this helps someone else.


----------

